# Difficulty urinating



## mcdonalddavidg (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm just three months pregnant with my second (I'm Nina, not David!). I'm having a lot of difficulty peeing, especially at night. It normally rights itself during the day, when I'm upright and moving around, but recently I've been having some problems even during the day. My OB-GYN said my uterus was retroverted and that this would be causing it. She also said there was nothing to do (other than a catheter!!) and the problem would/should fix itself as I expanded, which I am, rapidly. She also recommended limiting my fluid intake as I got close to bedtime. Does anyone have any experience with this, and/or any suggestions (exercise, hanging from the ceiling, etc.) as to how I might manage it?


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Avoid milk and juice after lunch time. Increase water, though.
Kegels help.
Or try sitting on the toilet backwards when you are having trouble.
HTH


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

I don't have any advice, but I will say that yes, you will probably "outgrow it" as your uterus moves out of the way. I sometimes had difficulty getting the pee started in the first trimester, and now in the 2nd trimester, it seems to have corrected itself. At first, I thought maybe I had a UTI, but they checked for that and said nope, just my uterus in the way.


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

I have it occasionally. Usually I try to move my torso (bendig leeft, right, forward) untill I find a position where I can urinate a little. Then I have to shift my position and try to do it again. It does not happen every night, but once a week or so.


----------



## BabyBumblebee (Mar 16, 2005)

I have a tipped uterus too, and the accompanying pee problems









I find it helps to pee as much as I can, and then lean waaaay forward and pee some more - sometimes I have to start in the leaning position too. I think the uterus can tend to lie on the urethra, and tipping forward is enough to move it off a bit.


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

Yes - pee often. I've had to set my alarm at night b/c if I go more than two hours it's all over. The last three pregnancies I've had to self cath from 10 wks to about 14/15 weeks. Big, big fun.....and it lends itself nicely to UTI's. Not recommended but better than going into the the hospital to be cathed every morning.....


----------



## Summerland (Aug 9, 2005)

I had this problem too, but only at night, and only for a few weeks, my uterus is tipped too


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

I had this problem with my second, third and fourth pregnancy to the point where it would take me more than an hour at night to be able to squeeze out a tiny bit of pee. A former member here mentioned to me that she had the same problem and her doctor showed her how to catheterize herself and she did that for several of her pregnancies. When it started happening with this pregnancy I called my doctor and told them I wanted some catheters and they said it was no problem and to come in and get them.

It is easy as pie to cath yourself. Seriously, a catheter is about six inches long and as wide around as a small crochet hook. If you can find your urethra, which is just south of your clitoris -- I did need a mirror to find it easily at first to insert the catheter -- you can cath yourself. All you do is wash your hands and vagina, put a bit of ky jelly on the end of the cath, and insert it only about an inch and a half or two inches until the urine starts to flow. When it stops, you remove the catheter. I kid you not, there is nothing to it, it doesn't hurt, and it is so worth not feeling like you have to limit fluids or set an alarm to make sure you don't sleep more than two hours (both of which I did in prior pregnancies.) For everyone dealing with this, get yourself some catheters!!!!!

BTW, my uterus is also tilted and for me, the urination problems lasted about 3 or 4 weeks until my uterus moved up and out of my pelvis.

Get the catheters ladies, I can't emphasize enough how easy and worth it, it is.







If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

Hey - was that my advice, Beth? LOL. As soon as I found out I was pg this time I ordered a box of caths. I think I did it before I even told anyone I was pg. LOL.


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

Yea, Amy, that was you. I didn't notice that you posted before I did. My doctor told me that I was the first person to ever come to her and ask for catheters before. Of course, when I asked her about the whole not being able to pee thing with pregnancy #3, you could tell that it wasn't something that seems to come up often, or at least people don't ask. It was so nice to not have all that stress about wondering each night if I were going to have to spend half the night trying to pee, or going in to the ER. You were a lifesaver for me, and now maybe my doc will suggest this to people in the future.


----------

